# New Obama directive



## Bill Lins (Nov 27, 2010)

In the wake of the furor over all of these aggressive airport pat downs, President Obama has directed the head of the TSA to create a new Sunday morning Q & A show ... it'll be called "Press the Meat". 

~Author Unknown


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 27, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Nov 27, 2010)

Lol....


----------



## garyb (Nov 27, 2010)

lol......


----------



## JTM (Nov 29, 2010)

:: sigh ::


----------



## appzdude (Jun 4, 2011)

That is awesome brother.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 4, 2011)

doh!


----------



## robert leachman (Jun 4, 2011)

weak


----------



## Beathard (Jun 4, 2011)

Big smile......


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay ... just no "active" searches please!


----------

